# Pet Passport Query



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if the section IX on page 28 in a Pet passport is compulsory? there are only 5 spaces for clinical examination, compared with 15 for worming, We've only got 1 space left. the vet we've just seen in Germany suggested asking our UK vet to photocopy some blank pages,

Malcolm


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The Vet should examine the dog to ensure it is fit to travel and if you want your moneys worth get them to sign and date the Clinical Examination page. 

Signing is not obligatory but if the dog does not appear well when presented to the Custom Officers at the Pet Passport Office then they can refuse the animal on the Train/Ferry until a Vet has examined the animal - that will cost you extra and delay your departure from France. 

Not everyone returning home bothers to have it signed but I think it's worth having the page signed just for peace of mind.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes it is. When it's full you have to go to your vet and get another passport.

AFAIC if any section is filled, you need another passport.

Your vet may charge for the service; ours didn't.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You CANNOT add extra pages, so Defra told our vet, new passport required, 

clinical examination hasn't been required for over 12 months

tony


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for your replies. Since there was conflicting answers I've now spoken to Defra and Eurotunnel. Defra have stated, as Gemmy said, that clinical examination is no longer required. They also state that should a carrier require a certificate of fitness to travel, which would normally only be required for unaccompied travel, ie in an aircraft hold. the vet should produce one on headed paper. Eurotunnel state that they would not normally ask for a statement of fitness to travel unles they animal was visibly unwell.


Malcolm


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I tell our French vet everytime we visit that a clinical examination is not required. She insists on doing it and as the dogs hate going to the vets it stresses them. She has abandoned trying to take Caspers temperature, he will not allow a thermometer to be pushed up his rear end.
There is no room left in the passports, so sometimes she gives me a printed sheet of paper that says that the dogs have been checked.
Othertimes she accepts that we do not need it. I assume it is to justify the 65euro that it costs. (that is for 2 German Shepherds). 
We have been travelling to and fro to France since the pets passports came into being, and we have never had the clinical examination page examined.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Les, use a different vet

tony


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Ours have passports. One German, one French. They have never travelled to the UK but legally must have a passport to cross any border.
Every year when they get their rabies jab done ( passport iinvalid without it) , the vet will examine them and sign passport as fit for travel.
As far as I know this is standard procedure in France...and no one has ever looked at their passports .


----------

